# What do I tell US immigration about my girlfriend



## dubluke (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm currently in a LDR with my girlfriend, a US citizen who is currently residing in the USA. In a couple of months I will be visiting her in new york on the VWP.

The primary reason for my visit is to see her, but obviously we will be sight seeing. We will be staying with her sister and sister's partner in their flat in the city, with a few nights at the tail end of our stay in a hotel.

I am fearful that if I declare I am visiting my girlfriend to immigration they will potentially bar me from the country (after such a gruelling 6 months apart I really cannot face the prospect of this) or give me a long and stressful interrogation (I am quite high anxiety and I'm fairly sure will fall to pieces during this), however I realise that I cannot lie to immigration either.

My thoughts would be to not volunteer the extra information that she is my girlfriend and just say I am visiting friends (this is true, in a sense she is a friend, and I am also staying with a member of her family and their partner - who I also count as friends) and sightseeing. If they quiz me further and ask if I have a romantic connection with any of these friends I will of course come clean and tell them about my girlfriend and potentially face difficult questions.

I'd be interested to know people's thoughts about this - should I just come out and say that she is my girlfriend from the offset and face some difficult questions (I will be bringing proof of ties to home, letter from employer and contract of employment from the company I have been permanently employed by for nearly 2 years), or would I be better off not volunteering that she is my girlfriend unless they directly question me on it?

My gut feeling is that given that I am visiting 3 different people rather than just her, they will be less suspicious of the above; but if they do press me on it and I have to come out with the truth, I don't want it to perceived that I was lying to them at first or trying to deceive them as I know this would result in a definite denial of entry and possible denial in future.

I am only visiting for 2 weeks and it is my first ever visit which I hope means that they won't be too suspicious of me overstaying anyway, and also my girlfriend is returning to the UK to begin a course of study in January 2014 - would this help my case? I thought that given as my main risk of potential overstay is that my girlfriend resides in the US, knowing that she returns to my home country in a matter of a few months might help put their mind at ease.

Would appreciate any thoughts and advice/personal experiences on the above. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

dont try to out smart the POE they know that 80% of single young women and men are visiting romantic friends ..tell the truth... it will set you free


----------



## dubluke (Mar 12, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> dont try to out smart the POE they know that 80% of single young women and men are visiting romantic friends ..tell the truth... it will set you free


Ok, fair point. If I do though what is the likelihood of them telling me to turn around and go home? I really can't face that as I have spent the last 6 months spending every waking moment thinking about seeing the woman I love, if I don't get to see her after all this time it will kill me


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dubluke said:


> Ok, fair point. If I do though what is the likelihood of them telling me to turn around and go home? I really can't face that as I have spent the last 6 months spending every waking moment thinking about seeing the woman I love, if I don't get to see her after all this time it will kill me


Trust me - you will not die!

Look forward to your visit. You are not the first and will not be the last Brit walking through US immigration in New York. To make you feel better have some so called binding ties with you. Contracts, leases, ... anything that shows you have a very good reason to return to your life in the UK.


----------



## dubluke (Mar 12, 2013)

twostep said:


> Trust me - you will not die!
> 
> Look forward to your visit. You are not the first and will not be the last Brit walking through US immigration in New York. To make you feel better have some so called binding ties with you. Contracts, leases, ... anything that shows you have a very good reason to return to your life in the UK.


Ok, that seems wise. I was planning on bringing a letter from my employer confirming my vacation time and when I will be expected back at work, my contract of employment, payslips and proof of travel insurance just for the duration of my trip out there to show I am intending to return home at the end of my trip.

I don't own a house or car unfortunately, anything else anyone can think of as a good demonstration of ties to home.

As I said, my Mrs is also coming to the UK to study in January which I hope will help my cause, as if she is leaving the US in a few months why would I stay there on my own? Any thoughts on this.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It will all be fine!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

dubluke,

I agree with everyone really no need to stress yourself out with this! You will be fine and if they ask all you should say is "visiting my girlfriend."


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

I was on and off with a friend thats America for many years and never had any trouble visiting. I once went over and came back two days later just so I could see him before he was deployed to Iraq. I was asked why the quick visit and told him that I was visiting friends (we were off at the time but closest of friends) before they go to Iraq and he asked me "was I a 'dancer'" haha it was very funny but never had any hassle from immigration, you'll be grand


----------

